# inline coolant heater installed



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

got from idparts Coolant Heater (Cruze Gen1)

it replaces the 'lower coolant hose' which is actually up higher than the upper coolant hose ???

you COULD buy a hose and heater and two clamps separately and save $$ if you wish.










pretty simple

unscrew the airfilter lid, loosen off clamp where bellows meets turbo, move that outta the way

go under the car, undo the petcock right side of car, drain coolant (gotta remove front splash shield)

upper hose clamp is squeeze type, used 90 degree vise grips for that, hose was STUCK to the pipe, i sliced the hose and got pried it off

lower connection is that plastic fitting with that wire lock piece, first experience, was nervous trying to remove the plastic end from the rad

but internet told to be patient and pull and wiggle

installation - get the lower connection in, then the upper

reverse the process and youre done

lets see if the car will start in -40 now.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

i just have the cord laying in behind the headlights, pull it out when i need it


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

I'll enjoy hearing the outcome of this. 400 watts into the coolant, if the heat circulates into the block and/or head, should make it start right up as long as fuel isn't globbed up like rubber cement.


----------



## Toma (Nov 8, 2021)

Maybe this isn't the place for jokes but something about a _coolant heater_ has really got me right now 🤣😭

BTW idk anything about cars but I'm learning, going to research coolant heater right now.
my brain immediately just thinks of the engine itself; if the coolant is cooling the engine, then naturally the engine heats your coolant 😎


Edit (after 30 second google): ah so yall are running the diesel cruze? This explains why I have not learned about coolant heaters yet 😆 that and the fact that I live in regular 100 degree weather


----------



## Cruze CTRL (Sep 16, 2021)

It should drop fuel dilution levels to under 1%, a valuable mod for all Cruzes not just diesels!








An oil heater is an even better mod for not so cold climates when the ride is under 10 miles


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Missed this thread.

I guess this is kinda neat, but even on the coldest of days, even at like -10 (I park outside), I hit the remote start about 10 minutes before leaving and it's blowing warm air shortly after leaving. I don't know how cold it would need to be to justify this.

You have to remember to turn on heat and have the fan on full speed when you get out of the car the day before so everything is blowing and it has time to warm up the next day. I get out of bed like 15 minutes before leaving for work so I definitely can't do 3 hours  Maybe the guys in Canada need this if it's like 20 or 30 below.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

BDCCruze said:


> Missed this thread.
> 
> I guess this is kinda neat, but even on the coldest of days, even at like -10 (I park outside), I hit the remote start about 10 minutes before leaving and it's blowing warm air shortly after leaving. I don't know how cold it would need to be to justify this.
> 
> You have to remember to turn on heat and have the fan on full speed when you get out of the car the day before so everything is blowing and it has time to warm up the next day. I get out of bed like 15 minutes before leaving for work so I definitely can't do 3 hours  Maybe the guys in Canada need this if it's like 20 or 30 below.


bought car new, 1st winter it started fine -51f unplugged (oil pan heater was on recal for fire danger)

up until 2 winters ago, no issues, then car wouldnt start in -40f, changed battery, crank no start, dragged it into shop at work, thawed it out, changed fuel filter,, put anti gel in....still struggled the rest of the week in the -40f

changed glow plugs in the spring, this winter, -40f with fuel treatment no start...hit it with torpedo heater and a tarp for an hour and fired up

installed coolant heater, hasnt been -40f yet, upcoming winter will tell.

i idle the car maybe 5 mins, it has heat instantly


----------

